# Kirby(Dawgs)vs Tennessee



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Welcome back Kirby. It was fun watching Lewis run through Kirby. Expect Kirby to lose a lot more


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2016)

living in the past just like the dogs and tek.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> living in the past just like the dogs and tek.



Nah, looking  forward to the future


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Welcome back Kirby. It was fun watching Lewis run through Kirby. Expect Kirby to lose a lot more



At least UGA had players drafted vs Tenny see, which was totally embarrassed and even out drafted by the football power known as the Country of Germany, 1-0.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> At least UGA had players drafted vs Tenny see, which was totally embarrassed and even out drafted by the football power known as the Country of Germany, 1-0.



This past year? We had a few guys like Sutton and JRM stay for their senior year to get this Championship. The rest of our team is built around what will be Jr's this yr. Think only North entered the draft because he has been plagued by injuries, which was a good move for him in a way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Welcome back Kirby. It was fun watching Lewis run through Kirby. Expect Kirby to lose a lot more



Kirby's put 4 NC rings on his hands since those days. How many has the Dyson Vols put on theirs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Richt aint got no wrangs . . .


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kirby's put 4 NC rings on his hands since those days. How many has the Dyson Vols put on theirs?



Thanks to Saban and the #1 class every year since his arrival, but once. Not to mention the money and cars.  

But we're talking about Kirby vs UT as a Dawg. Not Bama


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kirby's put 4 NC rings on his hands since those days. How many has the Dyson Vols put on theirs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Thanks to Saban and the #1 class every year since his arrival, but once. Not to mention the money and cars.
> 
> But we're talking about Kirby vs UT as a Dawg. Not Bama



Keep talkin then, cause that's all you got.

OH, Almost forgot. How many NC rings did Kiffen put on his fingers when he was in charge of the Vols rape and pillage program?

Y'all want him back now that he's got one? We'll make you a sweetheart of a deal. Is it Politically Incorrect to use the word sweetheart to a VOL, considering what they're being sued for?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Just in case you didn't know, Robert Edwards is from Washinginton county, just like Takeo Spikes..


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2016)

I like deer hunting in Washington county


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep talkin then, cause that's all you got.
> 
> OH, Almost forgot. How many NC rings did Kiffen put on his fingers when he was in charge of the Vols rape and pillage program?
> 
> Y'all want him back now that he's got one? We'll make you a sweetheart of a deal. Is it Politically Incorrect to use the word sweetheart to a VOL, considering what they're being sued for?





Chill bro, just chill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I like deer hunting in Washington county



Absolutly LOVED the elk backstrap brother. !!! I owe you one.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep talkin then, cause that's all you got.
> 
> OH, Almost forgot. How many NC rings did Kiffen put on his fingers when he was in charge of the Vols rape and pillage program?
> 
> Y'all want him back now that he's got one? We'll make you a sweetheart of a deal. Is it Politically Incorrect to use the word sweetheart to a VOL, considering what they're being sued for?


No one wants Kiffin back in Knoxville.  He started this mess were in. His whole class was Thugs.
 BTW, he had rings before Bama from USC. I won't deny he's a good OC, but yall can keep him


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

But again,  this is about UGA and Kirby as a DAWG, not Bama. Stay on track, Amigo


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2016)

they dont want to talk about 9-0 bama kirby vs the vols.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

Mr. Peyton is a class act, I've been lucky enough to meet him, very humble.


----------



## Horns (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This past year? We had a few guys like Sutton and JRM stay for their senior year to get this Championship. The rest of our team is built around what will be Jr's this yr. Think only North entered the draft because he has been plagued by injuries, which was a good move for him in a way



Omg. I think someone took one of the brick by brick bricks and hit you in the head with it. Championship season. That's rich.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> they dont want to talk about 9-0 bama kirby vs the vols.



How about to the 7 win streak against Bama? Streaks end. What's the saying in Bama? If you ain't cheating,  you ain't trying?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How about to the 7 win streak against Bama? Streaks end. What's the saying in Bama? If you ain't cheating,  you ain't trying?



I've never heard that one, except from 10uhc fans. Quit trying to superimpose your teams SOP on everyone else.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Absolutly LOVED the elk backstrap brother. !!! I owe you one.



I'll be down there one day in the next week or so. Gonna see if I can kill a thunder chicken. You still working nights?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never heard that one, except from 10uhc fans. Quit trying to superimpose your teams SOP on everyone else.



You brought that in here with Bama. For the 100th time, this was about GA and KIRBY as a DAWG. You seem a little confused, anyway,  by the looks of your avatar.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Welcome back Kirby. It was fun watching Lewis run through Kirby. Expect Kirby to lose a lot more



Ok, time for you to go sober up.  Peyton Manning doesn't play football anymore and Vols sux.  Sorry, we thought you knew!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Ok, time for you to go sober up.  Peyton Manning doesn't play football anymore and Vols sux.  Sorry, we thought you knew!



Suck so bad,  we'll be a top 10 team to start the season


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83, let me see if I understand you correctly.  Your argument is that because Kirby Smart was on a UGA team that lost to UT almost 20 years ago, he is going to lose to UT as the head coach at UGA.  And according to you, it is irrelevant that Smart has been a key component of a coaching staff that has enjoyed great success over the last decade, including 9 straight wins over UT.  Meanwhile, UT has not enjoyed great success over the last decade, to put it mildly. Did I miss anything?  Is that the point you are trying to make?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2016)

mere speculation to place the vols in the top ten and meaningless. Comparitively, teams like Bama with multiple titles, Ohio St, Florida State, and Mich st deserve a ranking with adequate returning personnel. The vols have not proven anything except that they are losers.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> BuckNasty83, let me see if I understand you correctly.  Your argument is that because Kirby Smart was on a UGA team that lost to UT almost 20 years ago, he is going to lose to UT as the head coach at UGA.  And according to you, it is irrelevant that Smart has been a key component of a coaching staff that has enjoyed great success over the last decade, including 9 straight wins over UT.  Meanwhile, UT has not enjoyed great success over the last decade, to put it mildly. Did I miss anything?  Is that the point you are trying to make?



Yall are taking this waaay too serious. I posted this for fun.  It's the off season and UGA, UF, UA are my most hated rival.  We beat Ga this year,  UT fans have the bragging rights,  much like your statement,  I can't say nothing about Bama, or UF until we beat them. I can say I feel confident from a competitive point,  that we can play toe to toe with anyone in the country.  Bama is probably the best team and you can't say in them last 2 minutes you was not thinking,  omg, UT just might win this one.  A win is all that matters,  I know. .. 17 points away from being undefeated. 1 point from the SECCG, 5 from knocking off the National Champions, double OT loss to another playoff team.  That's something to be proud of and excited about. And every game we lost,  we was up 14-17 points except at Bama, which we led at one point in the final 2 mins. The coach that is highly responsible for those loses is gone and replaced with a GREAT DC.  It's been a long time since us Vol fans have had success. 9 years to be exact since we visited the seccg. Not that hard to understand  the optimism. It's one thing when the fans are hyping us up.  It's another when the media believes it too. And for good reason


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> mere speculation to place the vols in the top ten and meaningless. Comparitively, teams like Bama with multiple titles, Ohio St, Florida State, and Mich st deserve a ranking with adequate returning personnel. The vols have not proven anything except that they are losers.



See the post above.  And we have either 11, or 13 starters returning with 3-4 years of playing time that were ranked back to back top 5 recruiting class. The results are starting to show on the field.  We won 6 straight, defeated #13 ranked NW. Say what you want,  that team defeated a great Stanford team and we knocked them flat. The others you mentioned?  Weak conference, UT as stated above, almost beat everyone(National Champs, SEC East Champs,and the Big 12 champs/playoff team) and as mentioned almost everyone returns. What's not to like?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are taking this waaay too serious.



We're talking college football.  It's very serious.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 1, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## MudDucker (May 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Suck so bad,  we'll be a top 10 team to start the season



That ranking and a $1 will get you a cup of Jo at Mickey D's.

I would not be making any national championship motel reservations if I were you!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> That ranking and a $1 will get you a cup of Jo at Mickey D's.
> 
> I would not be making any national championship motel reservations if I were you!


Too late. .  Jk. I never said national championship. I do believe we have just as good of a chance as anyone in D1 though, but I was referencing the players goals above. I do believe we'll be in Atl this year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> BuckNasty83, let me see if I understand you correctly.  Your argument is that because Kirby Smart was on a UGA team that lost to UT almost 20 years ago, he is going to lose to UT as the head coach at UGA.  And according to you, it is irrelevant that Smart has been a key component of a coaching staff that has enjoyed great success over the last decade, including 9 straight wins over UT.  Meanwhile, UT has not enjoyed great success over the last decade, to put it mildly. Did I miss anything?  Is that the point you are trying to make?


Yep, that's his logic. Sounds eerily like the same logic that the kids supporting Bernie Sanders are using. Gimme Gimme Gimme, What do you mean I have to work for it?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2016)

and the bama streak will continue under saban.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and the bama streak will continue under saban.



I'm bettin we won't see another NC under Saban.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'll be down there one day in the next week or so. Gonna see if I can kill a thunder chicken. You still working nights?





Yep, still working the black side.  Gimme a holla!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bettin we won't see another NC under Saban.





Seriously??? Why?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously??? Why?


Talent is deep in the SEC and though the Dawgies aren't sure about Kirby's ability as a head coach yet, I am. He is going to be a serious contender for his old boss, and knowing Saban, he's going to help him every way he can in that effort. The bond and respect is just that deep.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bettin we won't see another NC under Saban.



if he stays 2-3 more seasons you will.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2016)

if we can beat UT this year we will be in the running for a NC. They will be toughest team we play


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talent is deep in the SEC and though the Dawgies aren't sure about Kirby's ability as a head coach yet, I am. He is going to be a serious contender for his old boss, and knowing Saban, he's going to help him every way he can in that effort. The bond and respect is just that deep.


Your saying Saban is going to throw a game against Kirby? If and when they finally play against each other?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your saying Saban is going to throw a game against Kirby? If and when they finally play against each other?



You need to quit thinking like a negative loser and start thinking like a positive winner, if possible. Professional cooperation among former colleagues may just be beyond your level of comprehension, I know, but give it a shot. It has absolutely nothing to do with what happens on the field, or anything contained within my statement. The mere fact that this is the conclusion that you immediately jumped too is more revealing than anything anyone on this forum could accuse you of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to quit thinking like a negative loser and start thinking like a positive winner, if possible. Professional cooperation among former colleagues may just be beyond your level of comprehension, I know, but give it a shot. It has absolutely nothing to do with what happens on the field, or anything contained within my statement. The mere fact that this is the conclusion that you immediately jumped too is more revealing than anything anyone on this forum could accuse you of.






Ouch, that's gonna leave a mark . .


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to quit thinking like a negative loser and start thinking like a positive winner, if possible. Professional cooperation among former colleagues may just be beyond your level of comprehension, I know, but give it a shot. It has absolutely nothing to do with what happens on the field, or anything contained within my statement. The mere fact that this is the conclusion that you immediately jumped too is more revealing than anything anyone on this forum could accuse you of.



Think what you will,  but your plum bat crazy,  if you think Saban is going to help an old colleague. In this business,  or any business,  you don't get ahead by helping competitors. I don't care how close they are.  Butch has let numerous guys go,  that he had strong "bonds" with. And have been with him since he started coaching


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2016)

yall are idjits


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Think what you will,  but your plum bat crazy,  if you think Saban is going to help an old colleague. In this business,  or any business,  you don't get ahead by helping competitors. I don't care how close they are.  Butch has let numerous guys go,  that he had strong "bonds" with. And have been with him since he started coaching



You obviously are stuck at the college level. Your failure to understand simple crumbs of information in helping a cohort along vs giving away inside success formulas obviously eludes you. 

Yes, Saban does it all of the time with those closest to him, just like he had mentors as he was developing into the coach he is now, and it will continue to be that way, just as it does between many other coaching relationships around the nation. 

Sorry your view of the real world from Knoxville was so jaded. But, after spending a few days there on business last fall, I completely understand. It seems to be a culture they are very proud of.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to quit thinking like a negative loser and start thinking like a positive winner, if possible. Professional cooperation among former colleagues may just be beyond your level of comprehension, I know, but give it a shot. It has absolutely nothing to do with what happens on the field, or anything contained within my statement. The mere fact that this is the conclusion that you immediately jumped too is more revealing than anything anyone on this forum could accuse you of.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch, that's gonna leave a mark . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You obviously are stuck at the college level. Your failure to understand simple crumbs of information in helping a cohort along vs giving away inside success formulas obviously eludes you.
> 
> Yes, Saban does it all of the time with those closest to him, just like he had mentors as he was developing into the coach he is now, and it will continue to be that way, just as it does between many other coaching relationships around the nation.
> 
> Sorry your view of the real world from Knoxville was so jaded. But, after spending a few days there on business last fall, I completely understand. It seems to be a culture they are very proud of.




Just trying to make a Vol understand "common sense" logic is next to impossible. The brains of a Vol are just that small. They lack true motor functions and can only stay focused on a serious subject for about 2 minutes or until they see something shiny...


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just trying to make a Vol understand "common sense" logic is next to impossible. The brains of a Vol are just that small. They lack true motor functions and can only stay focused on a serious subject for about 2 minutes or until they see something shiny...


Reminds me of the movie "UP".


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reminds me of the movie "UP".




Just like that!


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

Horns said:


> Omg. I think someone took one of the brick by brick bricks and hit you in the head with it. Championship season. That's rich.



It wasn't just one brick that hit him.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, Saban does it all of the time with those closest to him, just like he had mentors as he was developing into the coach he is now, and it will continue to be that way, just as it does between many other coaching relationships around the nation.
> .



Well, yall are screwed then. We all seen how that worked out for Dooley and Sal Sunseri


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well, yall are screwed then. We all seen how that worked out for Dooley and Sal Sunseri



Breathing through your nose isn't an option for you is it?


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Richt aint got no wrangs . . .





 GIFSoup
WRONG! WRONG!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I do believe we'll be in Atl this year



I didn't know y'all scheduled Tek this year?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I didn't know y'all scheduled Tek this year?



Edit: I think you meant TX a&m


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talent is deep in the SEC and though the Dawgies aren't sure about Kirby's ability as a head coach yet, I am. He is going to be a serious contender for his old boss, and knowing Saban, he's going to help him every way he can in that effort. The bond and respect is just that deep.



The rest of the SEC is playing right into Saban's hand.  Everyone is trying to out-Saban Saban.  It's not gonna work.  The teams that have had success against Saban are teams that spread it out and go no huddle with a good passing game.  Auburn, AtM, Ole Miss, Clemson, Ohio State.

A good rule of thumb is to see what gimmicks Saban wants banned at the end of the season and hire accordingly.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The rest of the SEC is playing right into Saban's hand.  Everyone is trying to out-Saban Saban.  It's not gonna work.  The teams that have had success against Saban are teams that spread it out and go no huddle with a good passing game.  Auburn, AtM, Ole Miss, Clemson, Ohio State.
> 
> 
> 
> A good rule of thumb is to see what gimmicks Saban wants banned at the end of the season and hire accordingly.



Exactly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I do believe we'll be in Atl this year


 


Gold Ranger said:


> I didn't know y'all scheduled Tek this year?





BuckNasty83 said:


> Edit: I think you meant TX a&m





No, he didn't mean A&M.. He was making fun of you! Saying he doesn't think UT will be in Atlanta unless they scheduled Tech.. 

TTT

You are really making this easy!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, he didn't mean A&M.. He was making fun of you! Saying he doesn't think UT will be in Atlanta unless they scheduled Tech..
> 
> TTT
> 
> You are really making this easy!



Either way,  it wouldn't matter,  as Tech ain't in the SEC


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Either way,  it wouldn't matter,  as Tech ain't in the SEC


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Either way,  it wouldn't matter,  as Tech ain't in the SEC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are really making this easy!


He can't help it.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

I'm wrong because a non-divisional team has no effect on the SEC?


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm wrong because a non-divisional team has no effect on the SEC?


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

Hep me Jesus. Hep me Lawd!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2016)

It's the off season. Why haven't y'all moved to the fishing and political forums yet?
The migration seems late this year.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the off season. Why haven't y'all moved to the fishing and political forums yet?
> The migration seems late this year.



elfiiii pays us now to stay out of those places.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the off season. Why haven't y'all moved to the fishing and political forums yet?
> The migration seems late this year.


Whatchu talkin bout Willis. I migrated here FROM the political forum. Pickins is slim over there. Bunch of worn out old dusty codgers that think Ronnie Reagan is still in control.


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Triple t's


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>





elfiii said:


> Hep me Jesus. Hep me Lawd!



Elfiii.... I see you running around the house holding your chest like Fred Sanford.. 

And Buck... I see that gif with the dog and the squirrel..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the off season. Why haven't y'all moved to the fishing and political forums yet?
> The migration seems late this year.



We blame you! Quit letting these Vols in!

And on a side note.. Fishing is why I only log in during the week. Weekends are full!


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Triple T's


----------

